# Advise on Selling Car! URGENT



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi

I am about to leave the ocunrty soon and i need to sell my car before i go.

however i have a few questions, will appreciate if someone can give me an insight.

1) do i need to have my passport in order to sell my car, as my employer wants to take it inorder for them to cancel the visa.

2) in worst case scenario, if i am not able to sell my car, i have a friend in dubai, can i transfer the car to his name and he can sell it on my behalf.....if yes then do i need to just give him a letter of authority or transfer the registration? CaN i still be the owner of the car?

/removed

Thanks


----------



## is200mine (Jul 23, 2012)

1. you don't need your passport, but you do need your drivers license and if I am not mistaken your Emirates ID card. 

2. not sure about this one


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks IS200.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi
> 
> I am about to leave the ocunrty soon and i need to sell my car before i go.
> 
> ...


While you don't need you passport in order to sell you car, usually you (the seller) go along with the buyer to the vehicle registration authority together, proclaim that all formalities (transfer of money) has taken place and make sure there are not any outstanding amounts/liens on the car and then the deal is finished. A copy of the passport along with your Emirates ID can suffice to prove that you are the person that actually owns the car, also the car registration card (mulkiya in local speak). 

In order for you to leave and have a friend do this on your behalf, there would be two viable options:
1. Transfer the ownership of the car to your friend. Basically you through what i mentioned above with the registration authority and get the car under your friend's name. Of course no exchange of money takes place and it is an understanding based on trust that your friend will remunerate to you the money once he sells the car. But in this option as far as the authorities are concerned that car will be legally owned by your friend. 
2. Get a power of attorney. This would have to be notarized by the courts, wherein you transfer authority for your friend to act on your behalf in the matter of selling the car while you are not here. In this scenario you would be the owner and your friend would just be acting in your stead. With the notarized POA, he can go through the above mentioned process in stead of you. 

I know of both approaches being employed. Getting the POA done can be a little tiresome though due to the red-tape but it can be done.. Hope that helps..


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Saraswat, good info and advice.


----------



## FR-One (May 19, 2012)

Hi,
What are you selling ?
Br,
Manu


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

FR-One said:


> Hi,
> What are you selling ?
> Br,
> Manu


Hi u need to pm me....can't advert on this forum....

A U D I A4


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)




----------

